# wife dose not want sex



## bcguy (Sep 21, 2011)

we have been married now for 30yrs 20 of them years i have not slept with my wife she sleeps with her 16yr old son,we have sex in my room it was great.But now for some reason she says the bed is too small (double bed) she wants me to go to her room and have sex on the bedroom floor while my son is sleeping in the room.Now she will not have sex at all with me because i said I will not have sex while my son is there in the room,it is not right


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Wait what? She sleeps with her 16 yr old son? I presume by sleep it's just that sleeping and not a metaphor for sex?

Still sleeping with your kids when they are young and have had a bad dream is one thing. Sleeping regularly with your children in western culture though is just, um creepy?

We made sure the kids don't come to bed outside of bad dreams after 3 years old, and even then after age 6 or so they just don't get to sleep with us anymore. Maybe we are on the early side I don't know but 16 is just wrong.

This business about having sex in different parts of the house, presumably to not disturb the son is... just the strangest thing I've heard all day.

Sorry I'd put my foot down and say that her son is a big boy and needs to sleep alone. At this age it's hurting him to be with "mommy" that much. He needs to grow into a man, can't do it sleeping with mom every night. Your wife needs either to start coming to bed with you or get therapy (probably both).


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's very unhealthy for your son. He's 16! Where's his privacy?

Stop that stuff now! Poor kid.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

K...I bet you meant 16 month old son.

And I have experience in this. My wife wanted me to have sex on the floor while my then 1 year old daughter slept in the bed. Way weird for me. Especially since my weight generates a lot of uhhh momentum and I was concerned about the sound. Never woke her up but It only happend a couple of times.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No, I think he meant 16 year old...they've been married 30 years.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Great Gazoo! That is too much!


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

How does your son feel about her sleeping in his room??


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

bcguy said:


> we have been married now for 30yrs 20 of them years i have not slept with my wife she sleeps with her 16yr old son,we have sex in my room it was great.But now for some reason she says the bed is too small (double bed) she wants me to go to her room and have sex on the bedroom floor while my son is sleeping in the room.Now she will not have sex at all with me because i said I will not have sex while my son is there in the room,it is not right


I see this as abuse. This will impact the son in his relationships going forward.

This of course is an absurd situation.

So you bang your wife on the floor with your son in the room?

You know you just may want to buy a new bed for your room dude.

Is she still breast feeding?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

This arrangement sounds wrong as two left shoes.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Married for 30 years but he refers to the boy as "her" 16 year old son? Why not "our"? What's up?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps after 30 years of marriage it's time to move to the queen size bed? Maybe even a king. Oh, and how do you think she would feel if you were sleeping in the bed of your 16 year old daughter? Dude, something's not right here.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Married for 30 years but he refers to the boy as "her" 16 year old son? Why not "our"? What's up?


Good catch.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

unbelievable said:


> Married for 30 years but he refers to the boy as "her" 16 year old son? Why not "our"? What's up?


great question


----------



## alex2 (Apr 8, 2012)

Fella, stand up to her. Lay some ground rules.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Buy a king size bed and say "Problem solved, your sleeping in OUR bed from now on, I will except nothing less"...


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

This is for real?

Too many discrepancies ... first her son, then my son.

BUT, if this is for real, then you need to put a stop to it. A mom sleeping in a 16 year old boy's room is wrong. A mom wanting to have sex with you on the floor of a 16 year old boy's room while he is sleeping there is beyond the pale wrong.

Step up and put an end to it.


----------

